# Suspending ADSL and telephone account



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

In the past when I have returned to the UK - I have suspended my adsl and telephone for 2 months - it saves a few euros!!
I cannot remember what to do and I do not want to use the pt shop in town, as last time I was there it was to fill in the complaints book -which worked brilliantly!! Can anyone help?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You normally need to go to an official PT shop not an agent as well as writing to PT accounts at Porto.


----------

